# Boingo Wi-fi (works w/ iPod Touch) $9.95/month



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi,

Just found this and thought it might be useful for iPod Touch owners (works for laptops too):

Follow the directions here, and Boingo Wireless Unlimited is 9.95/month for "unlimited" (3000 minutes) access -- including the downtown Toronto "One Zone", and Bell "Hotspot" locations. Usual price is 22.95/month.

Even better deal for those who travel to the US a lot, because you can use your minutes at any Boingo spot in North America (but outside North America is expensive!!).

NOTE: Rogers Wireless customers have some other options, notably a $4 per month subscription which gives you 90 minutes. This won't work with One Zone, but there are many sites. Might be a better option if you're already with Rogers.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Great Deal! I'm using Boingo right now for a 3-month introductory rate of $9.95, but getting it for $9.95 permanently would be amazing!


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm actually in the Louisville,KY airport right now using my iPhone on boingo. It allows for 15 minutes free for every 15 second ad you watch


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I've been using Boingo for 7 months now. It is available in almost every airport in North America, as well as most Starbucks in Canada that have the Bell Hotspot. If you are a Boingo customer and you're in a Bell Hotspot, choose cellular, other cellular and Boingo is listed below the wireless options.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I really wish companies would stop using the word "unlimited" when it's NOT.

3000 minutes = 50 hours. I dunno, I could see that getting eaten up pretty quick by those cafe dwellers...

But $10 seems like a pretty decent price for 50 hours nonetheless.


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

I just signed up for my wife. She works downtown TO and sports a Touch. She was actually considering Bell or OneZone, so this is a great deal compared to those. Less than half the price and you get both Bell and OneZone.


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

If it works for Touch would it work for Iphone also?? Is it just a password you enter?


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks khummsein!

Just signed up using the promo code. 
:clap:


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

khummsein said:


> Hi,
> NOTE: Rogers Wireless customers have some other options, notably a $4 per month subscription which gives you 90 minutes. This won't work with One Zone, but there are many sites. Might be a better option if you're already with Rogers.



$4 per month with Rogers, do you need a voice plan to get this rate?


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

Quick note: Apparently the last day of the deal is today (July 31).

Also, if anyone's having trouble logging into One Zone with your Boingo account, turn off javascript in Safari log in, then you can turn it back on later.



champcar said:


> If it works for Touch would it work for Iphone also?? Is it just a password you enter?


It should work, but careful if you don't have a data plan or your cell data blocked -- I think it'll fall back to edge/3g if the connection's too weak (=$$$). Also, iPhones have free access @ Rogers hotspots till at least the end of this year.



miniphone said:


> $4 per month with Rogers, do you need a voice plan to get this rate?


I think so. Rogers.com - Hotspot


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I can't seem to log into onezone using my boingo login. 

I also tried Bell's access points at Starbucks and it didn't work. Am I missing something?

The Boingo tech support was absolutely useless (she asked me what version of windows I was running on my iphone. Really. )


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*Boingo and iPhone*



khummsein said:


> Quick note: Apparently the last day of the deal is today (July 31).
> 
> Also, if anyone's having trouble logging into One Zone with your Boingo account, turn off javascript in Safari log in, then you can turn it back on later.
> 
> ...



How can it work - do you use safari or do you need to download an application.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

imachungry said:


> I can't seem to log into onezone using my boingo login.


I use boingo on the onezone all the time. On the iPhone it's tricky 'cause it tries to reload the page and Safari gets cranky when you select "boingo users" from the drop down menu. 

I've never tried the Javascript trick posted earlier in this thread, but I can see it working. (Good Tip, btw. Thanks!)



imachungry said:


> I also tried Bell's access points at Starbucks and it didn't work. Am I missing something?


I use the bell hotspot on my laptop at starbucks all the time with Boingo. Make sure you click on the wireless carriers login, and there's a boingo login underneath the Bell, Telus, Fido, Rogers logos on that page.



imachungry said:


> The Boingo tech support was absolutely useless (she asked me what version of windows I was running on my iphone. Really. )


The OneZone support people are just as bad. They had no idea how to support a mac.


----------

